# QUESTION ABOUT BOBOS



## crazy fish (Oct 4, 2007)

i know they will hit a standard bucktail...but...how big? like 1 1/2 oz or smaller? idk ling jig size?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

1 1/2 is fine. 1 ounce is my favorite


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

if it's not too windy... 1/4th oz.... but i caught one on a 3 oz cobia jig the other day.


----------

